# Weight limit arms reach co-sleeper bed



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anyone used the arms reach co-sleeper with bigger kids like 30-35lb (2-3yrs)? We need more space in bed and can't buy bigger bed (won't fit up the stairs) and we don't have a regular crib. I was wondering if the co-sleeper would work since right now we want the extra space for a 2.5yr who is 30lbs and think he wil be with us till age 3 and around 35lbs. We also have a 6mth in bed that is why we need the extra space. Thanks!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

What do you plan on doing with DS once he is ready for his own bed?

You could buy *that* bed and just push it together with your's (or just use mattresses). A queen bed plus a twin is HUGE.


----------

